#ubuntu-tv 2012-12-24
<alo21> hi everybody....
<alo21> is there a way to have a single instance between a lens and its related program?
<tgm4883> Saviq, with the in kernel IR support, is there a way to see if the machine sees the remote control button presses (and what it is reporting)?
<tgm4883> similar to irw with LIRC
#ubuntu-tv 2012-12-29
<nova> Hi, Where can i say my ideas about ubuntu-tv ?
#ubuntu-tv 2012-12-30
<bobweaver> nova, anywhere
#ubuntu-tv 2014-12-27
<workIT52> http://ebay.to/13Lfg9Q
<workIT52> leaves.
